# Mini Rex babies!



## Tracy0052 (Aug 8, 2014)

So after our surprise Dutch litter in July, our mini rex Loretta had a litter of five yesterday afternoon. Looks like three broken black and two all black. They are so lively compared to the Dutch babies they are practically jumping over each other and out of the nest!


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 9, 2014)

They're so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Tracy0052 (Aug 10, 2014)

The kits are very active and today we notice their fur is starting to come in. But they are so wrinkly! Is this normal?


----------

